# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  تعالوا شوفوا الدعااااء هاذا وش سوى لي والله ان ربي ارحم الراحممممممممين ..( عجيييب)..

## عالية الغالية

*سالفتي اني محتاجه مبلغ كبير شوي ومحتاجته ضروري مرا مرا ولازم بخلال هاذي اليومين المهم 

مافي طريقه الا سويتها وما نجحت قلت ربي ارحم الراحمين وبحثت في النت عن دعاء يعني ان ابي فلوس الحيييييين ولقيت دعاء رائع بمعنى الكلمه و رددته بين الدعاء اللي قلته وتحقق اللي ابيه ربع سااااااااعه تقريبا 

الحمد والشكر لرررررررربي .. شوي الا امي تجيني وتقول هاذا المبلغ اللي تبينه ماتتوقعون كيف فررررحت ونفس المبلغ اللي ابيه حمدالله ياااااااااارب . طبعا امي سلفتني اياه عشان محتاجته الحين الله يخلي امي . 

تدرون اني ما في طريقه الا جررربتها وما نجحت . الدعااااااااااء حقق اللي ابيه الحمدالله و هذا هو الدعاء 


بين يدينكم و بنقل لكم قصص البنات اللي قلووه عشان تتفألون أكثرررررررر .


( اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي منه مِنـه

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه ).

من الشيخ ابراهيم الدويش 

في شريط ياسامعا لكل شكوى





بقولكم على دعاء قالته لنا معلمتي [الله يحفظه] يمكن قبل 3 سنوات ايام الثانوي 

وهي دايم تذكره لطالباته الجدد

وماراح اطول عليكم بسرد لكم القصص اللي حصلت مع اللي قالوا هالدعاء



بتكلم لكم على لسان معلمتي تقول :


اني قلت هالدعاء للطالبات وكان على اخر السنه المهم ان البنات كتبوا الدعاء 

وجت الاجازه وخلصت .......وعلى بدايه الدراسه 

جتني طالبه وقعدت تشكرني قالت : يااستاذه تذكرين الدعاء اللي عطيتينا 

انا كتبته وحطيته بالبوكـ وكنا مسافرين وابوي وزع علي انا وخواتي مصروف وقال اللي تخلص مصروفه قبل مانرجع ماراح اعطيه 

وماجلست كم يوم الا انا طفراانه لعبت بكل فلوسي 

وخواتي كلهم معهم الا انا 

وفتحت بوكي والقى الدعاء اللي قلتيه لنا وقعدت اقراه واقراه

وبعد شوي جاء ابوي وشافني جالسه لحالي قال ليش متضايقه تبين فلوس ؟؟؟؟ 

وانا 

مو مصدقه الحمد لله كل هذا فضل الله ثم الدعاء 



القصة الثانيه :

تقول ان وحده من طالباتي جتني تقول الله يجزاكـ خير ياأستاذه 

اني مره كنت محتاجه فلوس وقعدت اقرى الدعاء 

وقالت لي امي بنطلع اليوم لعزيمه ورحت انا اتلبس وطلعت شنطه قديمه عندي عشان تناسب لبسي 

ويوم فتحته !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


وش القى فلووووس

الحمد لله جاء بوقته 



القصة الثالثه :

عاد هذي حصلت لمعلمتي نفسه 

تقول كان ذاكـ اليوم المعلمات متقاطين (متدافعين) 

بيطلبون اكل وانا كنت داجه مامعي شئ الاريالات معدوده 

وكنت جوعآآآنه 

وقعدت اقرا الدعاء واردده وانا أدور بدروج مكتبي يمكن احصل شئ

وجت عندي استاذه منى وعطتني فلووس 

قلت له وشو ذا 

قالت: هذي فلوسك انا كنت متسلفتهم منك 




القصه الرابعه والأخيره 


عاد هذي طازجه توه صايره لي انا شخصيآ 


اختكم المصون لسعة 

سلمكم الله انا درست سنه بكليه بس ماعجبني القسم 

فسحبت ملفي بالعطله ذي 


وقبل امس قالت لي بنت عمي انه نازله المكافات

ورحت اليوم اسحب وابوي يضحك علي يقول ماراح يطلع لك شي 

اصلن اول ماتسحبين ملفك تلغى عنك المكافئه علطول بالكمبيوطر 

قلت : عادي انا بتاكد بنفسي 

وقبل مااسحب قعدت اقول الدعاء 

والله العظيم طلع لي حساب مكافئتين 

قولو ماشاء الله 




والحين انتم بتقولون وشو هالدعاء 

والله سهل وقصير


7


7



7


7



( اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي منه مِنـه 

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه )


توضيح معنى : مِنـه (المن) بتشديد النون .. اي ليس دين

إن شاء الله وضح 

وقولوه بقلب صادق واحسنوا الظن بالله

انا سويت بحث ولقيت هذاالرد من الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
جزاك الله خير .....
ما حكم الدعاء بهذه الكلمات وهل هو صحيح ؟
(((( اللهم افتح علي رزقا لا تجعل لأحد علي فيه منه ولا لك علي في الآخرة تبعه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين)))))



الجواب


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا . 

صحيح ، ويجوز للمسلم أن يدعو بما شاء من خيري الدنيا والآخرة ، ما لم يدع بإثم أو قطيعة رَحِم ، وما لم يَتضمن الدعاء اعتداء ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : لاَ يَزَالُ يُسْتَجَابُ لِلْعَبْدِ مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ ، مَا لَمْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ . قِيل : يَا رَسُولَ اللّهِ مَا الاسْتِعْجَالُ ؟ قَال : يَقُولُ : قَدْ دَعَوْتُ ، وَقَدْ دَعَوْتُ ، فَلَمْ أَرَ يَسْتَجِيبُ لِي ، فَيَسْتَحْسِرُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ وَيَدَعُ الدّعَاءَ . رواه مسلم .

والله تعالى أعلم .




ويارب الكل يستفيد منه وماابي منكم غير الدعاء 



طلبتكم في هالايام المباركة /

و انا ابي منكم دعوووووووووووووات طيبه صاادقه الله يخليكم 


ان ربي ييسر امور اهلي و يسخر لهم من يعينهم ع قضاء حاجتهم المتعسرة ويرزقهم رزق واسع حلال ويصلحهم ويختم بالصالحات اعمالهم 

واشوف الفرحة في عيون امي وابوي بقضاء حاجتهم 


وادعوا لي بالوظيفة وكل خير 


.*


منقووووووووووووووووووووووول 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## ابتهج

يارررررررررررررررررررررب امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

يزاج الله خير يا الغاليه والله يفرج هم كل مسلم ومسلمه يارب العالمين

----------


## عالية الغالية

وهني تشكيل الكلمات 

اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي مِنهُ مِنّـه 

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه

----------


## المـHــآ

مشكووره

----------


## انا ملاك

( اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي منه مِنـه

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه ).

----------


## أم خليفه 21

الحمدالله علة فضل رب العالمين 
جزاج ربي الخير

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_الله يرزقهم ويوسعهاا عليهم خليج مؤمنه

ان الله يغير من حال الى حال

اعرف ناس قريبين منى واايد 

كانت حالتهم الماديه على قدهاا

واليوم ربي رزقهم من اوسع أبوابه

ربي يديم النعمه عليهم ويحفظهم ويطووول بعمرهم_

----------


## عالية الغالية

انا سويت بحث ولقيت هذاالرد من الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
جزاك الله خير .....
ما حكم الدعاء بهذه الكلمات وهل هو صحيح ؟
(((( اللهم افتح علي رزقا لا تجعل لأحد علي فيه منه ولا لك علي في الآخرة تبعه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين)))))



الجواب


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا . 

*صحيح* ، ويجوز للمسلم أن يدعو بما شاء من خيري الدنيا والآخرة ، ما لم يدع بإثم أو قطيعة رَحِم ، وما لم يَتضمن الدعاء اعتداء ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : لاَ يَزَالُ يُسْتَجَابُ لِلْعَبْدِ مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ ، مَا لَمْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ . قِيل : يَا رَسُولَ اللّهِ مَا الاسْتِعْجَالُ ؟ قَال : يَقُولُ : قَدْ دَعَوْتُ ، وَقَدْ دَعَوْتُ ، فَلَمْ أَرَ يَسْتَجِيبُ لِي ، فَيَسْتَحْسِرُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ وَيَدَعُ الدّعَاءَ . رواه مسلم .

والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## حلى دنياي

يزاج الله خير يا الغاليه والله يفرج هم كل مسلم ومسلمه يارب العالمين

----------


## فــطــامـي

اللهم إني أسألك رزقا ليس لإحد علي منهُ منه وليس لك في الأخره منه تبعه

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

يزاااج الله خير الله يفرج همومكم يارب

----------


## شوقانهـ

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت مسندم

اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي مِنهُ مِنّـه 

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## شموخيهـ بطبعي

بارك الله فييج

والله يستر عليه وعليييج وعلى جمييييع المسلمات يارب العالمين

----------


## يتيمه فرحتي

( اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي منه مِنـه

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه ).

----------


## سمراء العيون

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## Darb alwed

يزاج ربي الف خير غناتي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## العيون الس

يزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خير اختي
وجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## dala dubai

يزااااج الله كل خيييير اختي

----------


## الغزال2009

اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي مِنهُ مِنّـه 

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

بارك الله فيييييج اختي

----------


## عيوز مخترشة1

يزااااج الله ألف خييييير..

----------


## ساره خالد

( اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي منه مِنـه

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه )

----------


## مجروووحه دووو

من وين الزيت الافغاني

----------


## غلويـه

( اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي منه مِنـه

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه ).

----------


## أسرة الاحزان

مشكوره ع الدعاء وجراك الله خير

----------


## سيدة الشمال

بارك الله فيك وجزاك من خير الدنيا والاخرة
وفرج الله همك وهم اهلك وييسر امركم وجعل لكم من كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل هم فرجا ورزقك الله وظيفة تكسبي من وراءها الرزق الحلال عاجلا وليس اجلا
اللهم اني اسالك رزقا ليس لاحد علي منه منه وليس لك في الاخرة منه تبعه

----------


## منصوريه800

يزاج الله الف خيرا

----------


## أم فلونه

في ميزان حسناتج اختي

----------


## العوايل

( اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي منه مِنـه

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه ).

----------


## (النرجسية)

( اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي منه مِنـه 

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه )

----------


## عالية الغالية

اللهم إن في تدبيرك ما يغنينا عن الحيل وفي كرمك ما هو فوق الـأمل ، وفي حلمك ما يسد الخلل ، وفي عفوك ما يمحوا الزلل ، فاللهم تولنا بولايتك وأكرمنا بكرمك وعاملنا بحلمك واعف عنا بعفوك

----------


## نية صافية

روعه و الله يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## عالية الغالية

اللهم إن في تدبيرك ما يغنينا عن الحيل وفي كرمك ما هو فوق الـأمل ، وفي حلمك ما يسد الخلل ، وفي عفوك ما يمحوا الزلل ، فاللهم تولنا بولايتك وأكرمنا بكرمك وعاملنا بحلمك واعف عنا بعفوك

----------


## الفرس الأص

اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي منه مِنـه

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه

----------


## MASHAER999

( اللهم إني أسالك رزقاً ليس لإحد علي منه مِنـه

وليس لك في الآخره منه تبعه ).

----------

